# I am building a big tank and need some help.



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I am building a 107gal tank and need some help.

I planing it to be 150cm long, 45cm in height and 60cm in length.

How thick do you think must the glass be in mm?

Were must I put the supports?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

10-12mm glass and is it an all glass tank or plywood?

The cost saving for building a tank this size compared to buying one is very minimal. It would be easier to purchase one.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I am not sure if it is a all glass tank or plywood yet, still thinking about it.

Witch is the best ?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The cost saving is next to nothing but the energy and time of building a big tank yourself far outweighs going to a store to buy one.

If you want a 6ft tank of 125g+ then I would suggest purchasing it. Building a tank out of either plywood or glass takes an awful lot of work and really only offers any substantial saving above 200g.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok,thanks.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Its ok to build your own though, sometimes you just need to get your hands dirty and make something. For 107 gallons, your tank sounds like a really long one, plexiglass might be better in terms of strength. It would also be a tad bit cheaper than glass.

If you use glass, keep in mind that you may want to consider getting a brace for the middle of the tank to prevent bowing unless you go with really thick glass. Lastly, wood tanks are nice but the process of making them aquarium ready will cost you more time.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The tank overall is not worth building in my opinion. The cost involved in either getting the glass or plexiglass and then either fiberglass, epoxy or zavlar liquid rubber to coat the inside to make it watertight, make the tank for the size, go beyond what one could pick up secondhand.

Having spent months researching build a tank, the cost saving really only draws benefits beyond 250g+ Not to mention you MUST have a good grasp of woodworking and space to actually construct the tank.

Bare in mind, if you epoxy the tank you MUST MUST do this outdoors away from any ventilation inlet/outlets and wear a respirator mask, this stuff stinks and is extremely bad for your health. Also make sure that you can get the tank outside or indeed inside if you construct it in a garage.

For the money you will spend on this project, yes it gives a sense of achievement building it, but you could probably find a 125 - 180g (sometimes larger if you get lucky) tank secondhand.

If you do go ahead and build it, would be interested in following your progress, perhaps post a thread in the DIY section of the forum.

Best of luck


----------



## Aussiekev (Mar 29, 2012)

*Hi help needed please*

Hi


----------

